
Such a cool way to explain logic gates (with water) [video] - stared
https://twitter.com/page_eco/status/1188749430020698112
======
rapnie
Cool! As a kid (1982) I read the children's cartoon book "Resi and Transi
banish the mysteries of electronics", which was very cool as it
depicted/explained all electronics components using water models.

I can't find pictures, but this is the book:
[https://www.worldcat.org/title/resi-and-transi-banish-the-
my...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/resi-and-transi-banish-the-mysteries-of-
electronics/oclc/244302593)

~~~
rapnie
Ouch. Finally another case for me where Google search beat DDG. Here are some
images: [https://blog.adafruit.com/2013/01/20/resi-and-transi-
banish-...](https://blog.adafruit.com/2013/01/20/resi-and-transi-banish-the-
mysteries-of-electronics/)

